# Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H



## sile112 (8. April 2015)

Hallo Forum |supergri

ich habe mal ein Anliegen:

Und zwar bin ich letztes Jahr nach Hamburg gezogen und habe mir darüber bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Ich habe meine Angelscheinprüfung 2000 in Niedersachsen gemacht und natürlich den Fischereischein vom Ordnungsamt geholt.

Nun würde ich gerne mit Kollegen in Schleswig Holstein Heringe angeln gehen.

Muss ich, aufgrund meines Wohnortwechsels von Nds nach HH, einen neuen Schein hier in Hamburg beantragen? Ich habe (erstmal) nicht vor in Hamburg fischen zu gehen.

Die Abgabe für S-H 2015 habe ich schon geleistet, müsste mir natürlich noch einen Schein für die Trave holen.

----------------

Das Bezirksamt hier in HH konnte nur aus einem Text zitieren, dass die Bundesländer untereinander die Fischereischeine anerkennen.

Der *ASV HH* schreibt dazu:
"Gilt mein Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland?

Ja, der Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland ist auch in Hamburg gültig, vorrausgesetzt Ihr Hauptwohnsitz befindet sich nicht in Hamburg.

Sollten Sie in Hamburg wohnen, müssen Sie bei Ihrem jeweiligen Bezirksamt einen neuen Hamburger Fischereischein beantragen."


_---> Möchte ja aber in HH nicht angeln._



Der *LSFV SH* schreibt:
"Ich besitze einen Fischereischein eines anderes Bundeslandes:


Gegenfrage: Wo ist Ihr Wohnsitz? In einem anderen  Bundesland? Dann gilt ihr Fischereischein für die Dauer Ihres  Aufenthaltes in Schleswig-Holstein ohne weiteres. Allerdings müssen Sie  nach dem Inkrafttreten einer veränderten Durchführungsverordnung zum  LFischG bei der Ordnungsbehörde am Urlaubsort noch zusätzlich die  Fischereiabgabe bezahlen."
_
Wenn ich nun den LSFV SH Text zugrunde lege, sollte ich mit bezahlter Jahresabgabe und Schein für die Trave auf der sicheren Seite sein oder?_;+

(Ich könnte meinen Schein natürlich umschreiben lassen, allerdings sind aufgrund der aktuellen Wartezeiten von etwa 2 Monaten für einen Termin die Heringe schon wieder weg. )

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sile112


----------



## cafabu (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

Moinsen,
also bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Mein Fischereischein stammt aus HH. Jetzt wohne ich in SH und meine aktuellen Jahresmarken aus SH kleben in meinem Schein aus HH. Bin letztes Jahr damit in HH von einem Behördenaufseher kontrolliert worden, der alles so i. O. fand. Ebenso kann ich mir mit diesem Schein auch Gastkarten aus südlichen Bundesländern holen.
Wenn Du den Traveschein hast bist du was die Trave bis Travemünde betrifft auf der sicheren Seite.
Carsten


----------



## Wishmaster3 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

Ich weiß nicht ob das in jedem Bundesland gilt, aber der Fischereischein muss idR dort, wo du deinen Wohnsitz hast, ausgestellt werden. Dem Zitat des ASV HH entnehme ich, dass das auch dort so ist. Das gilt allerdings auch für die Fischereiabgabe. Wo du damit angeln willst, ist eigentlich wurscht.
Also brauchst du eigentlich einen hamburger Fischereischein. Allerdings würde mich wundern, wenn dir daraus jemand einen Strick dreht. Nach dem Personalausweis, um den Wohnsitz festzustellen, wurde ich noch nie gefragt. Ne hamburger Abgabemarke in dem niedersächsischen Schein sieht halt komisch aus, aber ob das jemanden interessiert, kann ich nicht sagen. Dazu wurde ich noch nicht oft genug kontrolliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

Immer aufpassen:
Ein Fischereischein MUSS von dem Bundesland sein, in dem Du Deinen ersten Wohnsitz hast.

Es gibt -  unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland - verschiedene Fristen, bis wann das umgemeldet sein muss bei einem Umzug, umschreiben musste dann aber mal..

Es werden NICHT alle Prüfungen anerkannt beim umschreiben (Bayern und B-W verlangen z. B. beim umschreiben aus andern BL Prüfungen, die den Nachweis von mindestens 30 oder 35 Stunden Kurs beinhalten)..

Was immer gilt, ist wenn Du als (Angel)Tourist mit Deinem Schein in einem anderen Bundesland angeln willst (Föderalismusreform).

Ausnahme Niedersachsen, da wird kein Schein benötigt, aber dafür Prüfungsnachweis..

Alles net so einfach in Bürokrateutonien...............


----------



## sile112 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

In Niedersachsen muss ja keine Jahresabgabe geleistet werden, deswegen habe ich in dem Schein auch keine Felder zum einkleben. Da wird der Schein einmal gekauft und hat lebenslängliche Gültigkeit. 

Die Jahresmarke für S-H habe ich in einem Angelladen gekauft, der mir dazu einen "Ergänzungsschein zum Nachweis der Fischereiabgabe für Fischereischeininhaber anderer Bundesländer nach § 9 Abs, 4 LFischG-DVO" mitgegeben hat. Den musste ich mit meinen pers. Daten ausfüllen, die Marke einkleben und neben dem Angelschein mit mir führen.

Als Text ist dort noch drauf:
" Der gültige Fischereischein eines anderen deutschen Bundeslandes sowie dieser vollständig ausgefüllte Ergänzungsschein mit Abgabemarke für das jeweilige Kalenderjahr sind beim Fischfang in S-H bei sich zu führen und den kotrollberechtigten Personen vorzulegen.
[...]"

Edit: danke Thomas, werde mir vorsorglich einen Termin beim Bezirksamt buchen damit ich ihn dann umschreiben lasse.


----------



## Justsu (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

Thomas hat da recht, rein rechtlich muss dein Fischreischein immer von dem Bundesland ausgestellt sein, in dem Du Deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast.

In der Praxis wurde ich persönlich aber auch noch nie nach dem Personalausweis bei der Fischereischeinkontrolle gefragt... und ich habe drei Jahre lang in Hamburg gewohnt und dort (und auch in SH) mit meinem lebenslang gültigen niedersächsischen Fischreischein geangelt. Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass mein Hauptwohnsitz immer in Niedersachsen lag. 

...und Du willst erstmal NICHT in HH angeln gehen??? Hast Du Dir das gut überlegt???


----------



## BERND2000 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*



sile112 schrieb:


> Muss ich, aufgrund meines Wohnortwechsels von Nds nach HH, einen neuen Schein hier in Hamburg beantragen? Ich habe (erstmal) nicht vor in Hamburg fischen zu gehen.
> 
> Die Abgabe für S-H 2015 habe ich schon geleistet, müsste mir natürlich noch einen Schein für die Trave holen.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich denke Du machst einen Denkfehler wenn Du den Fischereischein wie einen Angelschein betrachtest.
 Es geht nicht darum wo du angeln möchtest sondern wo Du deinen Wohnsitz hast.
 Der Fischereischein und die Fischereiabgabe ist wohl so etwas wie eine Fischereisteuer eines Landes, die Zweckgebunden verwendet wird.
 Der Nachweis ist der Fischereischein, der vertraglich im Austausch dann Länderübergreifend anerkannt wird.
 Niedersachsen hat diese Abgabe nicht, gibt aber für seine Bürger den Schein auf Lebenszeit aus, um sie nicht zu benachteiligen.
 S.H unterläuft die gegenseitige Anerkennung und verlangt nun für Ausländer die in S.H angeln möchten eine Extra Abgabe.
 Für mich ein Vertragsbruch, wenn auch verständlich.

 Jetzt könnte man umgekehrt erwarten das auch die Fischereischeine von S.H Ihre gegenseitige Anerkennung im Deutschen Ausland verlieren sollten..



 Vermutlich wird es also S.H nicht interessieren wenn Du nun als Bürger  aus H.H, mit einem nun ungültigen Schein aus Nieders. fischt, wenn Du nun die Abgabe für S.H gezahlt hast.
 Denn darum geht es ja, wer dort fischt und nutzt, soll auch dort zahlen.
 Warum sollten sie es also verfolgen wenn Du bei Ihnen fischt aber für H.H die Fischereiabgabe noch nicht zahltest.
 Wobei ich gar nicht weiß, was man in H.H. zahlt.


----------



## sile112 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen, Wohnen in HH, Angeln in S-H*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.#6
 Ich habe mich vorhin durch verschiedene Bezirksämter telefoniert und für Freitag einen kurzfristigen Termin bekommen. Dann hole ich mir den HH Schein und zahle gleich die Abgabe.

Dann bin ich "sicher" und kann, wenn es sich ergibt auch in HH mal losgehen. Auch wenn es dieses Jahr zeitlich wahrscheinlich knapp wird. Aber vielleicht gehts ja mal nach Feierabend :m


----------

